# Registration ??'s



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Went today to register the new Outback, yea! We are in CA and we had to pay Sales Tax which we expected. Also knew we had to pay registration but was curious on how much that typically runs? We paid $159 and the lady told us we would have to register every year, is this true? I thought travel trailers had cheaper registration and only had to renew every 2 or 4 years but since I am new to this wanted to check with you all who are in CA! She kept calling the trailer a coach which is why I was thinking maybe she registered us wrong? Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

We are in Texas and ours is just under $70. Vehicle Class is "trailer". Don't see anything about a "coach" on the receipt. Maybe that's where the difference is. I'd definitely check it out.

Enjoy your camper and welcome!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's a link that you can use to figure out what you should pay.California DMV


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't move to CO, $270 the first year (used, no sales tax), $190 the second and it's slightly less this year but it's not due until Aug so I'm not paying early.

Every year we have to pay for our "trailer tags" just like our cars and trucks. But if you have a loan the the TT it can be a tax deduction as in a 2nd home, bedroom, bathroom etc. Look into your tax laws for more info.

Good luck.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

You'll have to pay every year but it will go down a bit each year, ours is currently $125. Small trailers, like our old popup, could be registered once with a permanent trailer tag. I checked my registration and it lists the following:

Body Type Model - CCH (I assume this means Coach)

Type Vehicle Use - Trailer

Based on this the Coach designation sounds normal so I wouldn't worry about it. Just get out and enjoy your new trailer.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

aantolik said:


> Here's a link that you can use to figure out what you should pay.California DMV


Thanks for the link. I actually did this before we purchased the trailer and unfortunately it's incorrect! The trailer that comes up is for a 16ft trailer or smaller which I didn't know until I got to the DMV today. Online it stated $20.00 registration but when I got there they said oh no, it's considered a CCH which is Coach and it was $159. I just didn't realize these had to be registered every year like a car!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

2500Ram said:


> Don't move to CO, $270 the first year (used, no sales tax), $190 the second and it's slightly less this year but it's not due until Aug so I'm not paying early.
> 
> Every year we have to pay for our "trailer tags" just like our cars and trucks. But if you have a loan the the TT it can be a tax deduction as in a 2nd home, bedroom, bathroom etc. Look into your tax laws for more info.
> 
> Good luck.


A lil less for me, 220 1st year. 170 2nd year...

Carey


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow, you guys out west pay a lot for registration, her in NJ I think it cost us $22 or $24 for a year. But then again our property taxes are pushing 10k so maybe we don't have it so good









Mike


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Paid $100 for permanent tags in VA.

One of the few perks the VA gov gives out.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Wow, you guys out west pay a lot for registration, her in NJ I think it cost us $22 or $24 for a year. But then again our property taxes are pushing 10k so maybe we don't have it so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X's 2


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> Paid $100 for permanent tags in VA.
> 
> One of the few perks the VA gov gives out.


Same up here in Alberta, Canada. $100 for permanent tags.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Funny you ask because I just got my new tags in the mail yesterday. They are annual and for the 2004 it cost me $118. In the long run it ends up cost 0 because you can write off the tags and interest when it comes tax time. Kirk


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

In NC, we pay sales tax, I think it's 3%, and then about $20 for the tag each year.

On my truck, the dealer said I had to buy a weighted tag to cover the weight of the truck and camper (16,800 lb), so that was $193 and change for the first year. Just renewed the tag and wasn't confident the dealer guy knew the whole story, so called the DMV to check on it and found out that recreational vehicles are exempt from this requirement and the truck tag only has to cover the weight of the truck (6800 lb). My renewal fee was only $68 bucks. It's a good thing the dealer is an hour away and I'm never in that area, but think I'll email him and maybe save somebody else a few bucks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We pay for tags every year too...I believe ours was $142.00 this year


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

In Ky. we pay personal property tax on our Outback and vehicles every year, along with license plate fees, based on what they say it's worth. It does go down a little every year, but never as much as I think it should! Oh, and if we sell it in February, guess what. We still have to pay because we owned it on January 1st!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site! We're in the same boat. At least you can write off the tag fee on your taxes. Thank you California!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Wow, you guys out west pay a lot for registration, her in NJ I think it cost us $22 or $24 for a year. But then again our property taxes are pushing 10k so maybe we don't have it so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$270 first year plus sales tax of 4.9%, $190 second year in Colorado. I guess the good thing is my home taxes are less then $700 a year. 10K ouch!!!

Tony


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I thinks ours is something like $50 per year here in PA. Our OB tags are due in February and I can't remember what I wrote the check out for.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

In CA about $40 of the fee is the registration, the rest is basically a personal property tax and is deductible. Since the value of the property decreases each year that portion drops by a little bit each year.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

MJRey said:


> In CA about $40 of the fee is the registration, the rest is basically a personal property tax and is deductible. Since the value of the property decreases each year that portion drops by a little bit each year.


Thanks everyone for all of the replies. It's neat to hear what other states charge since we all know CA is ridiculous! Our property taxes are o.k. though compared to some of yours but we get taken in other areas, lol! Guess it all balances out in the long run, or atleast I would like to think it does, lol!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

camping479 said:


> Wow, you guys out west pay a lot for registration, her in NJ I think it cost us $22 or $24 for a year. But then again our property taxes are pushing 10k so maybe we don't have it so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Thats incredible.. Our property taxes on businesses are up there, but our home taxes are good, like 800 a year.. NJ is raking in some money, uh...

Is your sales tax very high?

Ours is 7.9% in the city that I live in here in Colo.

We just escrow our taxes and insurance in.. Shoot by the time you add in the insurance you'd be a grand a month just on escrow.. That's got to make things tougher for an average family there.

Carey


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Wow, you guys out west pay a lot for registration, her in NJ I think it cost us $22 or $24 for a year. But then again our property taxes are pushing 10k so maybe we don't have it so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Thats incredible.. Our property taxes on businesses are up there, but our home taxes are good, like 800 a year.. NJ is raking in some money, uh...

Is your sales tax very high?

Ours is 7.9% in the city that I live in here in Colo.

We just escrow our taxes and insurance in.. Shoot by the time you add in the insurance you'd be a grand a month just on escrow.. That's got to make things tougher for an average family there.

Carey
[/quote]

Sales tax is 7% here in jersey but we have among the highest property taxes in the U.S. DW goes down to town hall every quarter and writes out the check, gotta make sure we save for that one. We want to and thankfully are able to make it work for now, services and schools are very good in our town but once the girls are thru high school and into college we will re-evaluate.

One plus is our house is in a suburb of NYC with trains that run right into the city, that makes it's value a lot higher than if we were farther away from the city or in another area of the country. When we cash it in it will give us a lot of options.

So for now..........we pay

Mike


----------

